# Gray Flannel Trousers - Where to buy??



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been looking to buy a couple of pairs of gray flannel trousers for winter, but am having the hardest time finding them anywhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Stop in at Van Boven's on S State.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Zegna mainline (Neimans), Brooks Brothers, RLPL, and if budget is tight Jos A Bank "Joseph" flannels are decent. If there's a Nordstrom's near you, I saw some Zanella flannels that looked great.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

DaveTrader said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been looking to buy a couple of pairs of gray flannel trousers for winter, but am having the hardest time finding them anywhere. Any suggestions?


I didn't see that you are located in Ann Arbor. I haven't found any great shopping spots in town, but as was suggested Van Boven is probably best if you want to purchase locally.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I ordered some from J. Press a while back; I've been pleased.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> Stop in at Van Boven's on S State.


Van Boven's...haven't heard that name in a while...+1

Is Dominick's, near the Law School, still there? We used to go there after softball to drink sangria until closing time....ahh, memories of another life...


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

If you end up going to Van Boven's and it's not too much trouble, could you please post a brief trip report? I'm really intrerested to hear how the old place is doing.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Van Boven's...haven't heard that name in a while...+1
> 
> Is Dominick's, near the Law School, still there? We used to go there after softball to drink sangria until closing time....ahh, memories of another life...


Dominick's is still here. I just drove by it last night.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Anyone with experience with Lands End flannel pants?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

tocq: the nicest gray flannels I've owned are made by Hiltl, which pop up on STP at a very good price from time to time.


----------



## sargeantpepper (Mar 27, 2011)

I bought these from Lands End recently:



And while I'm happy with the fit of the pants and the hand of the cloth, it is much much lighter than I was expecting. The weight is more along the lines of tropical wool - I'm not happy about that. So I'm still searching for a pair of heavier weight flannels.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

*Flannels at STP*



The Rambler said:


> tocq: the nicest gray flannels I've owned are made by Hiltl, which pop up on STP at a very good price from time to time.


Thanks for the tip. Hiltl's not a brand I'm familiar with. I just looked at STP. There are no Hiltl flannels available, but I saw several other good offerings, including some Hickeys that go below $100 with STP's chronic sales fliers. I suspect those are really nice.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info. In light of what I found on STP, LE seems to be a poor choice.



sargeantpepper said:


> I bought these from Lands End recently:
> 
> And while I'm happy with the fit of the pants and the hand of the cloth, it is much much lighter than I was expecting. The weight is more along the lines of tropical wool - I'm not happy about that. So I'm still searching for a pair of heavier weight flannels.


----------



## DaveTrader (Jun 11, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Van Boven's...haven't heard that name in a while...+1


I will try to get over to Van Bovens this week. Have lived here for 10 years but never frequented that store. I will also post a trip report.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> Is Dominick's, near the Law School, still there?


Dominicks is alive and well. My partners and I head over for their famous sangria every Friday after work in the summers!


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

If money is not an issue, the flannels by Paul Stuart are pretty nice.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

If money were not an issue, I'd just have my tailor in London or Milano FedEx me sone swatches...


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

just as a general fwiw, Hiltl is very rarely mentioned on the forums, (and is only occaisonally on STP) but for fabric and tailoring, this German company is superb. Their khakis leave Bill's in the dust (and I wear lots of Bills, and like them a lot).


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ Hey Rambler, please mention a specific model of cotton Hilti trousers. STP currently has a ($129.95) "stretch cotton," a ($129.95) "Supima cotton," a ($129.95) "snow finish" cotton, and a ($110.46 "Nano bionic Giza" cotton model.

I'd like to try a pair of flat fronts if they're superior, in your opinion, to Bills.

Thanks


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> If money were not an issue, I'd just have my tailor in London or Milano FedEx me sone swatches...


If money were not an issue, I'd jump on the red-eye to London, get myself fitted and be back in time the next day for dinner.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

sirchandler said:


> If money were not an issue, I'd jump on the red-eye to London, get myself fitted and be back in time the next day for dinner.


But only after ordering British Air to bring the Concord back in service.


----------



## sargeantpepper (Mar 27, 2011)

Here are some options:

LL Bean ($99):
https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/65708?page=washable-wool-flannel-pants-classic-fit-plain-front

Orvis ($149):

For those that like a more tailored fit, Howard Yount ($195):

And of course, you can't forget about

J Press ($245):
https://jpressonline.com/trousers_dress_detail.php?id=8139P

Brooks Brothers ($248):
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=Charcoal&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=

If anyone has input on any of these, it would be very helpful, especially when it comes to the weight of the fabric.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

127, I just looked at STP, and it isn't any of those, and the ones in my closet aren't identified either. They just say "Hiltl."They're not stretch. If the model name comes to me, I'll pm.


----------



## sirchandler (May 28, 2010)

sargeantpepper said:


> If anyone has input on any of these, it would be very helpful, especially when it comes to the weight of the fabric.


Anything close too or over $200 should at least come with side adjusters. That's just my own preference.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

The Rambler said:


> 127, I just looked at STP, and it isn't any of those, and the ones in my closet aren't identified either. They just say "Hiltl."They're not stretch. If the model name comes to me, I'll pm.


I'd appreciate that.
Thanks,


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

DaveTrader said:


> I will try to get over to Van Bovens this week. Have lived here for 10 years but never frequented that store. I will also post a trip report.
> 
> Dominicks is alive and well. My partners and I head over for their famous sangria every Friday after work in the summers!


Excellent! Thank you Sir.

Good to hear that Dom's is still there...and that the sangria is as good as ever.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Thanks for the tip. Hiltl's not a brand I'm familiar with. I just looked at STP. There are no Hiltl flannels available, but I saw several other good offerings, including some Hickeys that go below $100 with STP's chronic sales fliers. I suspect those are really nice.


I purchased a pair of navy Hickey flannels a while back from STP. These are the nicest pair of flannels I have. The cloth is quite luxurious. A great purchase in my opinion.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Or you could just buy this great grey flannel suit from Ben Silver:


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

jeffdeist said:


> Or you could just buy this great grey flannel suit from Ben Silver:


If only I could afford flannel suits...


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> Or you could just buy this great grey flannel suit from Ben Silver:


Oldsarge, now THAT is what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## rayk (Dec 18, 2003)

I recently received this pair of 11 oz. gray flannel trousers from O'Connell's. I had been searching for quite some time for a pair of light gray flannels and thought this pair might meet my criteria; regrettably, the shade is more medium than light gray, but they are nice trousers. They were on sale last week for $270 but are now back to the regular price of $325.

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/images/products/1252784924.jpg

Samuelsohn Heavy Flannel Trousers - Light Grey
Simply our richest most luxurious fall flannel trouser. This 11 oz flannel is made with super 100s quality wool yarns resulting in a lofty fabric that is sure to please the most discerning hand (and legs).
- Available in Plain and Pleated front (forward pleats), Regular rise and Long rise.
- On seam pockets, change pocket, brace buttons.
- Split waistband, deep pockets, front lined.
- Made in Canada


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

BB's post holiday sale gives great value on the grey flannels. It is a relatively full fit even on a growing (ahem) frame, but they wear like iron. I am never without a relatively new pair.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I recently got some flannel pants by Berle at a local mens store and I find them to be very nice. I've got flannels from BB and Burberry, and I think the Berle are some of the nicer pants I've had. If you have a local store that carries them I'd take a look and see if you like them.


----------



## paulbnyc (Dec 29, 2011)

I picked up a great pair by a company called Acquaviva (I think it is a Bloomingdales' "house" brand--never have seen them anywhere else) and another from the Sak's menswear line.


----------



## Jiddle (Aug 7, 2005)

Van Boven is a Samuelsohn retailer. Check out their swatches and style book. Have retailer to call Samuelsohn to maker certain fabric in stock. Samuelsohn will not re-open until around Jan. 6.


----------



## Atlanta Fop (Feb 4, 2008)

I just ordered a custom pair from Dillard's by HSM during a trunk show event. Not sure if they were custom or MTM (I suspect the latter), but for a fellow with a 52-in. waist, long rise, and needing a watch pocket, this was a very good option for me.

These are also my first pair of grey flannel trousers after dreaming about them for some time, and I couldn't be happier. My only regret is that I don't live in a colder climate (Atlanta is just too warm for flannels most of the time).

In any event, Dillard's was a good source for me. Good luck!

AF


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Oldsarge, now THAT is what I'm talkin' about!


And _that_ is one fine suit! Almost, but only almost, makes one wish he weren't retired and could wear one like that to the office.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Got a pair of the LL Bean flannels mentioned earlier in the thread. They seem nice, but the cut is kinda funky--the seat of the trousers is, uh, almost nonexistent, and I'm a pretty slim guy. Aside from that, they're more on the casual side, with wide belt loops. I'd still feel comfortable wearing them in a business setting, though. Anyway, for what it's worth, there you go.


----------



## Haver55 (Dec 23, 2011)

STP has Hickey Freeman flannel trousers at $120 shipped after a 40% coupon. How do these stack up?


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

tocqueville said:


> But only after ordering British Air to bring the Concord back in service.


Unnecessary. A gentleman's private plane should be capable of the necessary speed to return in time for dinner.



sirchandler said:


> Anything close too or over $200 should at least come with side adjusters. That's just my own preference.


They don't need to come with side adjusters. As long as they're unhemmed, simply have your tailor make them when hemming. I've done this with numerous pairs of tropical wool trousers from Paul Frederick. With tailoring I'm in under $100.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Really? I must investigate this further . . .


Damn! And they're on sale for over 50% off. Soch ha dill!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

I recommend custom or OTR HickEY fREEMAN MY FRIEND


nICE DAY
jIM


----------

